# dell inspiron 6000 ethernet driver



## scotttyb (Jan 16, 2008)

:4-dontkno
hard drive crashed reinstalled dell cds xp pro 5.1.2600 sp2 build 2600
no driveres for ehternetcontroller and video etc. i have seen others with this problem. should i keep plugging away at dell or is there another way


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the board Scottyb . . You can find the drivers for your Inspiron here . . enter your Service Tag number and navigate to the drivers for your pc. install Chipset first, then the others


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI *ALL*,
*SCOTTYB & RADWAN 1052*
The direct link is here for the LAN Driver (Inspirion 6000)
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=111674

SCOTTYB:
You have a choice of TWO video cards, You can find the drivers here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=137656
OR
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=170751
NOT sure what you have.

*Princer*
Your drivers are located HERE:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&osl=en&catid=&impid=&SystemID=LATITUDE D810

*Cabinfevrr*:
If you have a DELL V6000 follow the top link!

OTHER than SCOTTYB, 
The rest of you need to POST your OWN Thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/postinghelp.php

It gets VERY confusing when someone HIJACKS a thread.

Bill


----------

